# Solana pendant light?



## Sixwing (Jan 30, 2009)

Does anyone use one of these? 

http://www.bigalsonline.com/StoreCa...s_finish?&query=solana&queryType=0&offset=://

I am considering getting one for a 34g corner tank. 
Due to weird shape, the tank doesn't have a hood. This would neatly solve the problem of lighting it (right now it has three heads of a Home Depot five-headed floor lamp). What I want to know is this:

Are replacement bulbs hard to find?
How does this thing really look? The pictures make it look cool.
How bad is the light spill?

Thanks!


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

I've checked these out at the LFS. It uses HQI bulbs which are easy to find but can be pricey. That model looks good but the "disco ball" version is gaudy to some and dents easily. The spill over will be about as bad as it gets. If I could get my hands on the light from the Eco Mini, now that is a sweet little MH pendant.


----------



## marrow (Feb 4, 2007)

The link you posted leads to the following text:"2C 55 watt Power Compact bulb". Unless the nomenclature has changed this doesnt sound like a halide to me. Sounds like a Power compact fluorescent.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Works for me, goes to "Current USA Pendant 55w with Hanger and Glass Finish", one of the two that comes with the Selona kit.


----------



## Sixwing (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks, jaidexl 
I'm looking at the blue-glass-shaded PC version of the two. Sorry if that wasn't clear. "Disco ball" is very appropriate for the other one. 

Hmm. Light spill is not too bad an obstacle. There's a reading chair right next to the tank, so it might even be beneficial. Pricey bulb isn't too much object either - it won't get replaced very often, so I can plan ahead and save for it when it needs replaced, just so long as I can find the darned thing in a year or five. 

That Eco Mini light is a sexy little pendant for sure. A quick Google did not reveal anyone selling it without the aquarium, though. I did find a whole thread of people who want one.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Yeah, I've been trying to get my LFS to sell me his, or find me one, but no dice. That thing practically fits in your hand, mounts tight, built well and stays surprisingly cooler than what you'd expect. Rather than being a hot little metal box it really is a pretty open design, his little open-top nano reef doesn't overheat with the light just inches away. People should let that company know how much extra money they could pull in by selling it separate, I've heard rumors it's possible but nothing real. 70w would be perfect for planted tanks, I wanted to put two side by side on a 4' tank.

Put some big house plants next to the tank, then spill over is intentional.


----------



## Sixwing (Jan 30, 2009)

Heee! My husband has been wanting one of those dwarf banana trees. I bet it'd like the extra humidity and the light.

Sounds like this might be the way to go. Time to start saving up again. :3 

Two Eco lights on a 4' tank sounds like an awful lot of fun.


----------



## marrow (Feb 4, 2007)

If you read the product description that goes with that heading for the item linked it says
"Combining style and functionality, the 55 watt Power Compact Glass Pendant is the perfect accent to the Current USA Solana All-In-One aquarium. Extendable arm attaches to the back of the aquarium stand, allowing for height adjustment. This modern looking lighting system is great for both reef and planted aquariums. Comes equipped with a 2C 55 watt Power Compact bulb, driven by an electronic ballast to save energy and extend bulb life."


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Hmm, nice attention to detail. As far as I knew, the Solana only came with HQIs. I guess I was wrong or they changed things. In that case the bulbs are cheaper and the spill over is alittle less blinding.


----------



## jaidexl (Sep 18, 2006)

Sure enough, the product description on www.current-usa.com confirms it has pc lamps.


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Before anyone gets too excited about the PC fixture, be sure to take note that it's a circular PC lamp, not linear as is typical.


----------



## Sixwing (Jan 30, 2009)

It's a "2C" bulb, rather than the more usual straight tubes. I had to Google around to find out what that even was - never seen one in person! 
Big Al's does carry the replacement bulb, though, as do a few other online retailers.


----------



## Tuchon35 (Feb 9, 2009)

Hello there,
I don't want people to think I am trying to convert everyone into Metal Halides, but I think that is where the hobby is going. Also, one of the most effective ways to light a corner tank is with Metal Halide. I have a 92 gallon reef lit by a single 400 Watt pendant.

If you are willing to spend 250 you can the best light out there probably (Aqua Medic 150 DE HQI), then you can buy these new high tech ADA lamps or Giesemann 5600k tropica lamps. There is so much more versatility. If it were my choice, I would choose a MH pendant 70w or 150w. Just watch out for Hamilton they are still on 175 mogul socket, which will eliminate your choice of lamps

Just something to look at
Personally, if I had your tank, and I could buy anything regardless of price, I would get this. Normally I swear by Giesemann, but the Nova II is ugly

Aqua medic ocean light $250- Arguably the best brand out there.
http://storesonline.com/site/1561658/product/LT-AB75001-13

Or JBJ, I havehad success with them, 70w MH HQI $160
http://www.petstore.com/ps_ViewItem...iew-idProduct-JB9111-idCategory-AQLIFUMH.html

EDIT: the JBJ 70 watt, may not have light distribution, I might get the 150, but by then you can buy about 6 other MH's. The 70watt works for a refugium though


----------



## Tuchon35 (Feb 9, 2009)

Then I would throw in one of these puppies
http://www.onlineaquariumstore.com/...ulb_5600K_Tropical__150W____Clip_In___TS.html

61.00 US dollars shipped


----------



## Sixwing (Jan 30, 2009)

Maaaaan, if I had the $ to do that...
The main reason I am not doing MH is price, both of fixture and of lamps. The second reason is that I rent, and am not allowed to install lights in the ceiling. *s* (Edit: I realize a DIY light bar would get me around that, too.)

That said, I'm seriously considering the JBJ clamp-on since it is not so much more than the PC fixture. Do you know if it'll go over an 1" tank rim? My tank is old and weirdly shaped, and has ho-normous rims. The reviews on the link you provided would seem to indicate not - if it won't go over a standard rim, no way will it go over mine.


----------



## Tuchon35 (Feb 9, 2009)

I am trying to find out about the clip on. What are the dimensions of your tank. I don't want to give you bum advice. I'll check with the manufacter for you, to make sure it will fit. I have read reviews that the original Viper had problems with the clip, but I don't know if they fixed it. I can only attest to the fact JBJ makes a pretty solid product for the price. 

Here is one more option that is in middle of the previous choices, that comes with a stand. Thing looks pretty cool, probably overkill
http://www.petstore.com/ps_ViewItem...w-idProduct-CU010551-idCategory-AQLIFUMH.html


----------



## Sixwing (Jan 30, 2009)

Yow! That might be overkill. Some day I hope to have enough tank to put a fixture like that on. That would force me to get CO2 and use fertilizers. I do like the hanger, though.

The tank has a 1" wide rim that goes down about 1" on the outside, less on the inside. It's a truncated square (so, a corner pentagon). The long sides are 24" each, and the short sides are 6". The front face is 26 if I remember right". It's 19" tall, and from the surface to the substrate is about 17".

Thanks! I really appreciate the help.


----------

